# للايباد 2 عروض خاصه



## سور الحرم (18 مايو 2011)

للبيع ايباد2 واي فاي :
32 قيقا ب2650 ريال فقط 
64 قيقا ب3125 ريال فقط
كما يوجد لدينا هذه العروض الخاصه والمميزه:
ايباد2 واي فاي فقط والاسعار كالتالي:
16 قيقا ب2400 ريال فقط 
32 قيقا ب2650 ريال قثط
64 قيقا ب3125 ريال فقط 
ايباد 2 واي فاي ثري جي والاسعار كالتالي:
16 قيقا ب2750 ريال فقط
32 قيقا ب3200 ريال فقط
64 قيقا ب3600 ريال فقط

للتواصل0598110770
 0544118971
ايميل [email protected]:sm3:


----------

